# Cutest Foal Contest!



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

here's mine!!

Shahmeera Psyche ( PRIZE FELLA X PADRONS PSTCHE)


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

That's so sad that his mother passed away. 

He's adorable! I can't enter because I don't own a foal, but I vote for you!

LOL, i'm glad you liked my contest idea!


----------



## SilverMeadowArabians (Jan 12, 2009)

lol! i love foals so much!! i really hope more people enter!!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

also contest ends in 3 days! Tam when did u join this forum? lol!! took you long enough!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I am trying to decide on what 5 I want to enter!  

SMA did you mean to say that that is a foal by Padron's Psyche?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Miss Legs, March 2008 Filly










Spence, 2007 Orphan Foal










Tika, 2007 Filly










Dillon, 2007 Colt










Aden, 2008 Colt


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I am trying to decide on what 5 I want to enter!
> 
> SMA did you mean to say that that is a foal by Padron's Psyche?


haha! yea i had a hard time decideing too. yep she was born septemeber 1st! but i broke my camera and haven't had the chance to take anymore pics. ah crap!lol!! no not padrons psyche i ment to put Padron's Psyclone. sorry its been one of those days! lol! Padron's Psyche is her grandsire! lol! sorry, and now it wont let me change it...


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

OMG!!! FehrGroundRanch: i'm in love with Tika, 2007 Filly!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! She is a real cutie and is now a really light blue roan!


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

awwww foals they're all soooo cute!! i love the Miss Legs one FehrGroundRanch and the Tika one and the Aden one...oh darn it i love them all!!!

And Twilight Arabians it's so sad your foal lost his mother


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

You all have adorable foals! It's gonna be hard to vote!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll be back!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*So I have to pick one to show foal pics of huh?*

So here is my favorite.. Go figure huh? LOL! Yes, its Dixon's Red Hot Ember.. She is a pain in the butt, yet has sooo much personality! Lets peak at her throuh the ages..

At birth.. about 5 minutes after coming into the world!









3 months old..









Her first show.. 4 months old









Early December..









And my absolute favorite.. her running!









Ember is now 10 months old! She has had another growth spurt and doing quite well! I will have some new photos after spring hits, and with her clipped! She is a sorrel APHA Paint Registered 2008 Overo filly.


----------



## ghostcity (Jan 8, 2009)

Heres Jack:

















Scarlett:


----------



## Paloma (Jan 13, 2009)

Some amazing and beutifull looking foals!

Really tough to choose, i love them all.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Only 5 huh?? LOL This will be hard.. Starting from Aug. 31, 2008 (Date of Birth) This is Gypsy Faith. 










1 Day Old.










First time with a halter on 










This is my Fav. pic of her.. Taken in November










And another in November.. I need to get some updated pics.











Oh Her sire is a Double Registered Walking Horse and Her Dam is just a non-registered Paint. The mare was bred when I bought her. One week exactly after I brought Rain (the mom) home she gave birth to this little Angel.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

that is a gorgeously marked little filly cowgirlup!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank-You. She is my whole world I love her hehe


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

When does this end? I"m too tired to go through my photos right now.. mental note to try to tomarrow night...


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

CheyAut said:


> When does this end? I"m too tired to go through my photos right now.. mental note to try to tomarrow night...


 voteing starts tomorrow


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's mine

CheyAuts Perfect Attraction, aka Sierra

















CheyAuts Cowboy Diamond Solitaire, aka Solitaire


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

voteing starts now!! im going to have to vote for the mini!! lol!! love that hair due in the last few pics!! she makes me want to buy a mini and have my own cust little baby!!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

i agree with twighlight arabians. i would like to vote for the mini as well. i'm not sure if this vote counts though because i already voted but it was before twighlight arabians said that voteing started.


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Im voting for Cowgirlup's little paint filly Gypsy Faith, she is so cute!!!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I vote for shmurmer4's pictures and the Aden picture! Ugh this is so hard because they are all so cute. I really like those two though. (can I do that? can I vote for two? oh well...)


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

solitaire on momma's neck is too precious, I vote for that one!


----------



## carolynereed09 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Tonka, 5 month old arabian colt with my grand daughter*

This is Tonka & my grand daughter last summer.


----------



## 17wildhorse (Jan 21, 2009)

Twilight Arabians said:


> okay everyone! there's a few other contests going on right now, and you know im a sucker for cute foals!
> 
> rules:
> 
> ...


soo adorable!!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Sienna:








http://s170.photobucket.com/albums/u278/StephR_photos/?action=view&current=farm013.flv

Firefly:


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

awww... firefly and the other one are so cute!!  

I wish I had a foal... -sighs-


----------



## horseyloon (Nov 10, 2008)

OMG the first one is so sad, his mothes pased away


----------



## Zipster (Jul 30, 2007)

This is Jake. Born on Jan.20 2009. He was about 2 hrs. old 
when he went out to take a look at the other horses. 
It was 26 degrees when he was born. He did great. 
We are still trying to come up with a registered name. 
His mom is a QH and his dad is a Overo paint. Hope there
is some white on that belly.


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

*M&M*



horsegirl123 said:


> OMG!!! FehrGroundRanch: i'm in love with Tika, 2007 Filly!


 hey I joined please read this! M&M ROCKS! i LOVE THE FOALS TO!:wink:


----------



## twinkie4 (Jan 25, 2009)

OMG ur soo lucky u have a foal. and she is really cute.


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

All of them are so cute!

But I adore little Tika!


----------



## libertybend (Feb 14, 2009)

They're all sooooooo cute! I fell for Aden


----------



## horseloverM15 (May 10, 2009)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! L luv foals!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i vote for Tika!  
sooo ADORABLE!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's Jiggs! We got her momma at a sale in the fall, we had no idea she was pregnant. She started getting big and we realized she was, then on march 18 she popped this little mule out! We thought it was funny because we had no idea who the father was... my sister guessed a donkey and sure enough...


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I vote for the mule above me


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

I vote for the mule, too! How adorable can he BE?!?!

Those ears are sure a charmer on such a little guy!


----------

